
Show HN: Alpha release of Kinect home automation controller - nitrogen
http://nitrogen.posterous.com/depth-controller-product-page
======
nitrogen
It all started back in March with
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2303395> \-- now I've finally got
something ready for quasi-public alpha testing.

I welcome any feedback on possible uses for this, directions to take, etc.

------
veb
Neat project. Good luck with the beta.

(I'll buy one whenever I buy my own house... )

------
carbon14
You should give me money.

------
DrPreston
Keep up the good work!

